# ASUS MG28UQ Erfahrungen?



## Rammler2 (6. März 2016)

Hallo,

bei meiner weiteren Monitor-Suche bin ich auf den ASUS MG28UQ gestoßen. Da er recht neu ist, gibt es leider keine Tests zu dem Stück. Hat jemand den Monitor testen können oder kann etwas dazu sagen? Ist die MG Serie viel schwächer als die ROG Serie? Das Datenblatt klingt ja eigentlich vielversprechend. 

28" (71,12cm) Asus MG28UQ schwarz 3840x2160

Ich habe erst zum PB287Q tendiert, haben die Panel große Unterschiede bei den beiden? Sind doch beides 4k TN Panel. Auch die Angaben unterscheiden sich stark. Manche schreiben (heise.de z.b) von Freesync und andere wiederum schreiben dass er keine Freesync hat.


----------



## Madorius (7. März 2016)

Hallo Rammler2,

er hat auf jeden Fall AMD FreeSync™, trotzdem würde ich dir eher abraten. Ich persönlich würde dir in diesem Preisberiech eher zum LG Electronics 27MU67B
http://http://www.mindfactory.de/pr...-schwarz-3840x2160-1xDP-1x-MiniD_1010369.html
raten. Hat gleiche Specs, dafür aber ein IPS-Panel und ist sogar etwas günstiger. Ich kann dir sagen, dass die LG-IPS Panel wirklich sehr gut sind.

Beste Grüße

Max


----------



## Madorius (7. März 2016)

Hallo Rammler2,

er hat auf jeden Fall AMD FreeSync™, trotzdem würde ich dir eher abraten. Ich persönlich würde dir in diesem Preisberiech eher zum LG Electronics 27MU67B
8633074 - 27" (68,58cm) LG Electronics 27MU67-B
raten. Hat gleiche Specs, dafür aber ein IPS-Panel und ist sogar etwas günstiger. Ich kann dir sagen, dass die LG-IPS Panel wirklich sehr gut sind.

Beste Grüße

Max


----------



## Rammler2 (9. März 2016)

Soo, habe den Monitor bekommen. Bin soweit ganz zufrieden, allerdings habe ich nun beim 5. Monitorkauf ein fehlerhaftes Display. Habe mal ein Bild angefügt von dem Defekt. War mir erst nicht sicher ob es Staub oder ein Pixelfehler ist. Finde bei nahem Zoom erkennt man dass der rote Subpixel teilweise leuchtet. Also der untere Teil davon. Somit ist es glaube ich Staub. Was meint ihr?


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

Kann nur Dreck sein, ein Pixel kann nicht nur halb funktionieren.


----------



## Rammler2 (12. März 2016)

Ja hatte den inzwischen zurück geschickt. Der zweite Monitor (gleiches Modell) kam gestern an. Und der hatte direkt nen komplett toten Pixel mittig. Geht jetzt auch heute zurück....
Man mitlerweile bin ich am verzweifeln.

5 Acer xb281hk Monitore ausm Amazon Warehouse-Deal. Alle Pixelfehler. 

2 NEUE Asus MG28uq. Einer Staub, der andere Pixelfehler.

Bitte sagt mir, dass ich nur Pech habe. Oder ist die Quote so sschlecht? Kann man bei 4k keine Pixelperfektion mehr erwarten? Irgendwie freue ich mich schon garnicht mehr auf den dritten Monitor. Werde sowieso wieder irgendwas finden.


----------



## Roli (17. März 2016)

Du hast nicht nur Pech, die 144hz ASUS Monitore sind qualitativ einfach schlechter als bestimmte andere. Hatte den mg278q selber. Vorm Kauf das nächste Mal am besten Rezensionen lesen oder etwas länger warten im Forum - schaue ja auch nicht jeden Tag hier rein.

Hier meine Xl2730z-Rezension, auch im Vergleich zum mg278:
Amazon.de: Rolands Rezension von BenQ XL2730Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll) Monitor (V...

tl;dr: mg278q nicht kaufen, XL2730z kaufen.


----------



## Rammler2 (18. März 2016)

Soo habe noch einmal bei Mindfactory bestellt und mit Pixelfehlerprüfung. Ich glaube diesmal habe ich Glück gehabt. Keine Pixelfehler und kein Staub. So solls sein. Habe 20 Min intensiv getestet und gesucht.


----------



## Roli (6. April 2016)

...und hast trotzdem einen schlechteren Monitor als den benq xl2730z.
Heute mal wieder für 450 bei Amazon im Angebot.

aber schön, dass du dich freust


----------



## falko76 (13. April 2016)

Hat der 144 Hz?


----------



## Hogan (13. April 2016)

Danke für den Tip und die Rezension Roli!

Hier zum BenQ ein Review von TFTCentral: BenQ XL2730Z Review - TFT Central - ließt sich auch hervoragend, lediglich der Freesync-Bug wurde zum Testzeitpunkt wirklich bemängelt (dieser wurde aber schon vor einem Jahr behoben!


Ich überlege mir auch schon seit einiger Zeit, einen 27" 1440p Monitor zu holen. Er sollte Freesync haben und 144 Hz unterstützen. Hatte mir auch viele der Asus-IPS-Panel angesehen, die wohl auch ziemlich gute Reaktionszeiten etc haben (Spiele primär Shooter). Allerdings ist die Qualität wohl unter aller Sau, wie Roli es schon beschrieben hat. Überall liest man, dass die Leute ihre Displays mehrfach reklamieren mussten, bevor sie einen !akzeptablen! hatten, der keine Pixelfehler und zu starkes Backlight-Bleeding bzw. IPS-Glow hatten... Das ist eine Frechheit, soetwas für 600€+ zu verkaufen.

Aus dem Grund hatte ich mich auch schon in Gedanken mit einem TN Panel angefreundet (hatte bisher auch immer einen und war sehr zufrieden), allerdings noch nicht weiter geschaut und nichts schönes gefunden.

Dieser BenQ XL2730Z sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, die Rezensionen lesen sich gut...wenn der demnächst nochmal in die Angebote kommt, werde ich wohl zuschlagen! Oder gibt es mittlerweile vergleichbare Empfehlungen? Dieser ist ja auch schon über ein Jahr alt mittlerweile...


----------



## vffa (15. August 2016)

Man sollte ja eigentlich nicht auf älter Posts  antworten aber ich habe den Dell P2815Q vor einem Jahr für etwa 230€  bekommen. Er hat 4K und ein echt helles Display,  gute  Verarbeitung und auch OSD gefällt. Nachteil, bei 4K nur 30Hz (kann man aber umgehen... sozusagen... läuft bei mir mit 60Hz) und er hat halt auch kein GreeSync o.ä. macht aber nichts denn der Monitor war sein Geld für absolut wert, und wen es nicht unbedingt stört mal etwas tiefer in Materie einzutauchen und sich sein 4K@60Hz sozuagen "freizuschalten" für den ist dieser Bildschirm vllt. sogar was.

Grüße


----------

